# TurboTax Deluxe or Home & Self-Employed?



## TheSpencerJM (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi,

I drive Uber & Lyft part time and also have a fulltime job. I'm thinking about doing my taxes myself and am wondering which TurboTax edition I should use? I tracked my mileage and will be deducting the .54 cents a miles versus adding up all my expenses. Is the TurboTax Deluxe enough of do I need to get the Self-Employed edition?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TheSpencerJM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I drive Uber & Lyft part time and also have a fulltime job. I'm thinking about doing my taxes myself and am wondering which TurboTax edition I should use? I tracked my mileage and will be deducting the .54 cents a miles versus adding up all my expenses. Is the TurboTax Deluxe enough of do I need to get the Self-Employed edition?


Deluxe in the CD version is all you need. Costco has it on sale for $39.95 thru the end of this month. The online/download software formats require the more expensive Home and Business/ Self Employed versions. The TT website lists them all.
Amazon has it at the same price plus shipping.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTFU2SU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yep. I'm in the same situation as you OP and I got the CD version of Turbo Tax Deluxe. I considered the Premier version just for phone support option, but decided to save few bucks and just figure it out with the help of the internet. Plus if you change your mind, you can upgrade your version later, however it will be a little bit more expensive.

It has everything we need, but it can be confusing, so if you buy it, take your time, go step by step and if you don't see a field you need, don't panic, keep going and you will find it in another step. TT has a search field, I just typed "Schedule C" in there and selected "Take me there", it brought me to Business Income and Expenses section. Then I had to do a separate Uber and Lyft entry, each as my own business with Taxi and Limo service code. Then I entered income, Uber fees as Returns and Allowances and mileage. Calculations look correct, but I'm still researching just to be sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a newer model Macbook that doesn't have the CD drive .. any alternative to the Deluxe CD version?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> I have a newer model Macbook that doesn't have the CD drive .. any alternative to the Deluxe CD version?


T/T has software you can download (Amazon, Walmart.com, etc) and you can also go to their own website and file online. But you have to get a more expensive version to get Schedules C and SE. Maybe another tax program has what you need at better prices for software.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

And for that price difference you can probably buy an external cd drive and you will be able to use it now and next year, and a year after...


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> And for that price difference you can probably buy an external cd drive and you will be able to use it now and next year, and a year after...


And if this person did that, being that this purchase was made exclusively for taxes for his business, then it could also be written off as a business expense (office supplies)? Y/N?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

El Gato said:


> And if this person did that, being that this purchase was made exclusively for taxes for his business, then it could also be written off as a business expense (office supplies)? Y/N?


In theory, if the CD drive were used exclusively for doing taxes or other business use she could list it as a business expense. Would it survive an audit? Who knows?
I'm not a tax pro; maybe UberTaxPro will answer.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> In theory, if the CD drive were used exclusively for doing taxes or other business use she could list it as a business expense. Would it survive an audit? Who knows?
> I'm not a tax pro; maybe UberTaxPro will answer.


HaHa... I think the IRS would have a hard time arguing over anything used to give them money! If they said you only used it 50% for business then you could say OK then I only owe you 50% of the tax! HaHaHa


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Might have to go buy the cd maybe sams has it for same price as listed above. turbox tax currently trying to charge me 89.99 for the verison that has section c. but the uber site has $20 off advertisement and when i click the lick turbotax sight show my package for 69.99 yet at the end of my filing they are charging me 89.99.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Might have to go buy the cd maybe sams has it for same price as listed above. turbox tax currently trying to charge me 89.99 for the verison that has section c. but the uber site has $20 off advertisement and when i click the lick turbotax sight show my package for 69.99 yet at the end of my filing they are charging me 89.99.


Their marketing department seems to be modeled like some bait and switch outfit. They don't tell you that the online and CD versions vary somewhat in the content, and they push the higher priced ones that you really don't need. I've been using the CD for several years, and Deluxe works fine in that format.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Might have to go buy the cd maybe sams has it for same price as listed above. turbox tax currently trying to charge me 89.99 for the verison that has section c. but the uber site has $20 off advertisement and when i click the lick turbotax sight show my package for 69.99 yet at the end of my filing they are charging me 89.99.


Yes, Sam's has it for the same $40. I saw it there just couple of days ago.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> Yes, Sam's has it for the same $40. I saw it there just couple of days ago.


At sams now.. They have it for $29.86 now...


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> At sams now.. They have it for $29.86 now...


Does that include one state filing?


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Just says federal. I dont thinj i need state filing. Texas doesnt have state taxes.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

I tried uploading a picture but site says its too large


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

https://m.samsclub.com/ip/tt-deluxe-ns-2016/prod20590063 29.86

https://m.samsclub.com/ip/tt-deluxe-st-2016/prod20590062 with state is 39.86


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> Just says federal. I dont thinj i need state filing. Texas doesnt have state taxes.


Cool. Hope it works for you like it does for me.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Deluxe in the CD version is all you need. Costco has it on sale for $39.95 thru the end of this month. The online/download software formats require the more expensive Home and Business/ Self Employed versions. The TT website lists them all.
> Amazon has it at the same price plus shipping.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KTFU2SU/?tag=ubne0c-20


MAN YOU SAVED ME $94.13! AWESOME!
turbo sight was charging $89.99 plus $34 if i wanted the tubortax to get paid from irs refund.
Well got the cd from SAMS and had both the website and the desktop version open and just copied all the tricky stuff (the stuff they were charging extra to help me with) lol. finished and got same refund amount. so all is well... GRATS FOR THE HEADS UP


----------



## nuke126 (Jan 29, 2017)

thanks for the info. 

when using the Turbo Tax Deluxe CD were you able to sign in and see your previous year's tax returns? I filed in 2015 online at Turbotax and have read on other sites that people could not see or transfer over their 2015 information in the CD version. I just need to decide whether to get Deluxe CD for $40 or spend $54 for Premier for the phone support.

When using the TT desktop software at the end when your return is done does it charge you any money to actually file for federal and state or is that included?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

nuke126 said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> when using the Turbo Tax Deluxe CD were you able to sign in and see your previous year's tax returns? I filed in 2015 online at Turbotax and have read on other sites that people could not see or transfer over their 2015 information in the CD version. I just need to decide whether to get Deluxe CD for $40 or spend $54 for Premier for the phone support.
> 
> When using the TT desktop software at the end when your return is done does it charge you any money to actually file for federal and state or is that included?


I've always used the CD, so prior returns are saved on my desktop. The e-file for fed and print/mail for state is included. E-file for state is $19.99, IIRC.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

nuke126 said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> when using the Turbo Tax Deluxe CD were you able to sign in and see your previous year's tax returns? I filed in 2015 online at Turbotax and have read on other sites that people could not see or transfer over their 2015 information in the CD version. I just need to decide whether to get Deluxe CD for $40 or spend $54 for Premier for the phone support.
> 
> When using the TT desktop software at the end when your return is done does it charge you any money to actually file for federal and state or is that included?


It does not transfer from the online. I had to fill everything all over again even though i did it all online. If you need to file a state or upgrade im sure it gives option at the end to pay it. Since neither applied i couldnt tell you for sure.


----------



## El Gato (Mar 5, 2016)

What if though you have your prevous years return saved on your computer. Are you able to upload previous years info it to the CD format?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

El Gato said:


> What if though you have your prevous years return saved on your computer. Are you able to upload previous years info it to the CD format?


I've been using the CD on my desktop for several years and it brings forward the info each year.
It would seem like it would store the returns in the same format, regardless of how it was saved on the computer. You use the CD to load the new program each year.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

nuke126 said:


> When using the TT desktop software at the end when your return is done does it charge you any money to actually file for federal and state or is that included?


One state and federal efile are included with TurboTax.
I keep a copy of previous years on a usb drive as well as in my desktop computer. Turbo tax finds the files automatically and uses the data.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I use TurboTax self employed every year since it started use online version........that way it's in cloud and don't have to look if ever needed.......just finished this year's got 5k from fed and 1280 from state easy peasy


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

shiftydrake said:


> I use TurboTax self employed every year since it started use online version........that way it's in cloud and don't have to look if ever needed.......just finished this year's got 5k from fed and 1280 from state easy peasy


is TurboTax self employed only available on Turbotax.com?
$89.99* Federal
$36.99* State


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

leosc said:


> is TurboTax self employed only available on Turbotax.com?
> $89.99* Federal
> $36.99* State


I bought mine at Costco, TurboTax Home and Business


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

leosc said:


> is TurboTax self employed only available on Turbotax.com?
> $89.99* Federal
> $36.99* State


I only use TurboTax.com so I wouldn't know


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

This is my 3rd year doing taxes with Uber/lyft income.By now I have a really good understanding of how to read the 1099-k/1099-misc /yearly summary Uber and Lyft provide and understand my business expenses/deductions. after paying too much $ to CPA's in years past I decided that I would do my own this year especially since i don't have any real complicated reporting stuff this year from other business income/loss. I decided to use TT online self-employed for a few reasons. number one was that they allow you to set up enter data and do your taxes but You only have to pay if you hit "file" at end. you have the option of hitting erase/delete all data if you decide to not file with program. so this allowed me to play around enter my data and see if all was good before spending $ and filing. I was surprised at how easy it really was. the online version has great embedded skype like support and it only took 10mins to get a really nice person on the phone to help me at one point when i couldn't find a place to enter some add'l deduction/expenses and helped me navigate some other stuff. yes it took time and I double/triple checked everything and even sent a DM question to Older Chauffeur who graciously replied.

I ended up getting a great offer by intuit. First I followed a link that offered me a discount to 89.99 for fed plus 36.99 for Cali state. this link even included one free year of quickbooks self-employed which i already starting using this week to make tracking expenses/deductions even easier next year. after I entered data and i completed my taxes it took me a few weeks to get around hitting the file button for a few reasons. the first week intuit kept sending emails saying you are almost done log back on and finish. The 2nd week they sent me a 50% off if I hit "File" within a few days which i did. so i ended up paying only :

$45 for fed
$36.99 for Cali
got great support from intuit plus got 1 free year of quickbooks for self-employed.
again, the best thing for me was that I had the option to try and see if could do it myself before i paid.

Also, I knew I could get the deluxe version cheaper at Costco and save a few more $ but frankly I'm too lazy to drive (when i'm not driving rideshare) plus i can never go to costco without eating at least 3 costco dogs or slices of pizza plus spend 100's of dollars on crap i really don't need  so i saved myself from that.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

El Gato said:


> And if this person did that, being that this purchase was made exclusively for taxes for his business, then it could also be written off as a business expense (office supplies)? Y/N?


Maybe not office supplies but definitely deductible just like the software or an accountant.


----------

